# attaching moss?



## chinabelle13 (Feb 8, 2011)

So I'll be attempting the attachment of some moss this week (first time!). Just wondering if it has to be on a real piece of driftwood/rock or can it be attached to an artificial stump decoration? I've got 2 fake decorations that really need some moss. What is the best way to tie it? I have never had any luck knotting fishing line so maybe just thread?


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

You could use real or fake, either way works. The moss tends to "hang on" to real wood better than plastics, but if you attach it well, it should be okay. I use super glue "gel" to attach all my plants to wood/rock/whatever. Works great, and no tying, or visible string in the tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can use just about anything to attach the moss. Dental floss, sewing thread, fishing line, super glue, or cut out pieces of a shower-scrubby-thing and use it like a wrap-around mesh.

Some mosses attach better to things than others. Java Moss will attach to ANYTHING, where Fissidens needs something porous to attach to (natural wood or substrate) and Riccia won't truely attach to anything, it must always remain tied to your object (a good reason to use something that won't decompose in the water, such as plastic mesh or fishing line).


----------



## chinabelle13 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't know super glue was ok to put in the fishes water. I'll give some tough thread a try first and go from there. Got my peacock moss today so I'm about to start the experimenting!


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Super glue used to attaching moss? First I hear. I use a thread and needle. It is better to manipulate. Most of fissidens has the advantage that once a timber adnate it could stay there for long time. Even as die it can be reborn in the same place after a long time.


----------

